# Entrada/Salida de audio a traves de USB



## syclon

Estimados alguien sabe algun esquema para conectar un dispocitivo de E/S de audio como un audifono con microfono a un ingenio USB y que funcione para que se escuche como un microfono y un parlante vía USB?


----------



## Xtereo

Esos conversores de AUDIO a USB requieren circuito de procesamiento de señales que los hace complicados para hacerlos en casa, es mejor que los compres.. ya están baratos.

Suerte.


----------



## DarkDog39

Xtereo... donde se puede adquirir esos circuitos?
costos?
saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn

Aca hay algo de eso... http://electronics-diy.com/PCM2706_USB_Soundcard.php

Naturalmente siempre pensando en las siglas DIY (Do It Yourserlf)... sin embargo como ta se dijo, por ahi, la complicacion no lo vale. de cualquier manera, no deja de ser interesante aprender a trabajar componentes en formato smd.


----------



## 2fast4you

el tema es q por ahora trabajar con componentes smd se hace complicado y caro para un hobbista/aficionado.si bien hay tecnicas q nos permiten hacerlo de manera mas economica, conseguir componentes smd es dificil en el tercer mundo. El otro dia fui a preguntar por un par de leds smd y el tipo de la electronica me dijo q esas cosas no se consiguen en argentina,a lo mejor en mexico ya las venden me dice!


----------



## Roberto55

No te  doy mucha espectativa tomando en cuenta que un parlante o un microfono solo tienen dos salidas en cambio un puerto USB (Universal Serial Bus o Bus Serie Universal en Español) Tiene mas de dos salidas y ademas los USB Son para transferencia de Datos. Si Alguien realmente logra realizar lo que propones seria un master tanto en informática y electronica


----------



## JRWolf

Hola, no es imposible sacar o meter audio por el puerto USB, la cosa es q por ej el PCM2706 sale entre 15 y 30U$S si lo conseguis (solo el integrado), y un periferico USB SOUND sale entre 14 a 20U$S ya funcionando con entrada de microfono y salida estereo, no se la calidad de sonido pero para pobrar no sale tan caro.
Por otro lado si buscas por internet el PCM2706 te dan circuitos con varias posibilidades, pero todos a partir de los 45U$S (componentes incluidos) mas el envio.

Yo te diria q para probar compres uno de estos USB SOUND y en dodo caso lo desarmes y modifiques total no es tan caro y si no haces cosas muy raras no corres riesgo.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## felipeyeah

2fast4you dijo:


> el tema es q por ahora trabajar con componentes smd se hace complicado y caro para un hobbista/aficionado.si bien hay tecnicas q nos permiten hacerlo de manera mas economica, conseguir componentes smd es dificil en el tercer mundo. El otro dia fui a preguntar por un par de leds smd y el tipo de la electronica me dijo q esas cosas no se consiguen en argentina,a lo mejor en mexico ya las venden me dice!


sí, aca en México ya abunda el SMD.. hace un par de semanas compre 20 leds pa'a un proyecto.. el precio? bueno.. leds smd de un solo color a 1 peso, de dos colores.. a 1 peso, iwall..

como dato les digo que en la plaza de la computación [ Méxco, DF] ya venden unos dispositivos que se conectan al USB y permiten la entrada/salida de audio.. se pueden conectar unas bocinas y un micrófono y ocupar ambas al mismo tiempo..  
cuestan 100 pesos..


----------

